# Wives!



## jirodriguez (Dec 2, 2009)

*When a man steals your wife, there is no better revenge than to let him keep her.*








*David Bissonette*







*After marriage, husband and wife become two sides of a coin; they just can't face each other, but still they stay together.*





*Sacha Guitry*











*By all means marry. If you get a good wife, you'll be happy. If you get a bad one, you'll become a philosopher.* *

Socrates
*













*Woman inspires us to great things, and prevents us from achieving them.*







*Anonymous*












*The great question... which I have not been able to answer... is, 'What does a woman want?*







*Dumas*












*I had some words with my wife, and she had some paragraphs with me.*






*Sigmund Freud*












*'Some people ask the secret of our long marriage. We take time to go to a restaurant two times a week. A little candlelight, dinner, soft music and dancing.. She goes Tuesdays, I go Fridays.'*







*Anonymous*












*'There's a way of transferring funds that is even faster than electronic banking. It's called marriage.'*






*Sam Kinison*












*'I've had bad luck with both my wives. The first one left me, and the second one didn't.'*







*James Holt McGavra*












*Two secrets to keep your marriage brimming **

1. Whenever you're wrong, admit it, 
2. Whenever you're right, shut up.
*







*Patrick Murra*












*The most effective way to remember your wife's birthday is to forget it once....*




*


Nash
*












*You know what I did before I married? Anything I wanted to.*






*Anonymous*












*My wife and I were happy for twenty years Then we met.*







*Henny Youngman*











*A good wife always forgives her husband when she's wrong.*







*Rodney Dangerfield*












*A man inserted an 'ad' in the classifieds: 'Wife wanted'. Next day he received a hundred letters. They all said the same thing: 'You can have mine.'*






*Anonymous*












*First Guy (proudly): 'My wife's an angel!' **

Second Guy: 'You're lucky, mine's still alive.'
*







*Anonymous*


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 2, 2009)

Now there's one that I will forward to my wife.  LOL  That's hilarious.


----------



## mr mac (Dec 2, 2009)

I sent a copy to my wife.  She replaced all words elluding to wife and woman and replaced them all with husband and man.


----------



## larry maddock (Dec 2, 2009)

YO-


----------



## got14u (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice one !!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 2, 2009)

Some Very Intelligent Quotes You Have There...


----------

